# Few Garage Updates



## KissmyICE (Apr 26, 2006)

Hi all, I spent the bank holiday weekend trying to make the garage walls a little brighter. 4 coats of Sandtex masonry paint has helped loads!
Sprayed on the first two coats watered down and then brushed on the last 2.

Before

















After

















Next on the to-do list is the floor.








It's clearly been painted in the past by the previous owner, but is now starting to fade. I do store the car in there so is wearing most on either side where the tyres sit.
I'd planned on using some Screwfix sourced Leyland garage floor paint just to top up whats already on the floor. Any thoughts on this approach before I go and purchase a tin or two?
Hoping it'll blend well with whats already on the floor!?
The cars in and out daily so needs to cope with getting a bit damp


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

I gave up painting the garage floor, never seemed to last no matter how good the preparation.
I now use cheap carpet tiles from eBay. managed to find some local to me, enough tiles to carpet a double garage with some left over for less than the cost of paint.
They have been down for over 5 years and still look as good as new.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I pinched the neighbour's old bedroom carpet out of his skip when he was doing his house up, my motorbikes are thrilled with the pink carpet and it still raises a few s******s!! Those stars are due to the bots being selective AGAIN perhaps a few "laughs" will do the job??


----------



## KissmyICE (Apr 26, 2006)

Don’t think I can use carpet, the cars in and out daily and so would just get soaked.
Needs to be something that doesn’t mind getting damp :thumb:


----------



## Carscope (Sep 4, 2019)

KissmyICE said:


> Don't think I can use carpet, the cars in and out daily and so would just get soaked.
> Needs to be something that doesn't mind getting damp :thumb:


Take a look at the vented 30 tiles from Duramat, I've been impressed










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KissmyICE (Apr 26, 2006)

So a few more minor updates here:
I fitted some T8 LEDs to replace the old non-LED T12s. Theres a pair of them and it's much brighter than before:









Next, I fitted some jablite polystyrene insulation to the main door. Wow this stuff makes a mess when you chop it :lol:































Finally some additional storage with the addition of some hooks and my Poka bottle and brush holder:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking good, coming along nicely :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

KissmyICE said:


>


Might be an optical illusion, but something looks slightly out of level - the shelf or the joint ???


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Andyblue said:


> Might be an optical illusion, but something looks slightly out of level - the shelf or the joint ???


"It's called perspective Dougal" - Father Ted


----------



## KissmyICE (Apr 26, 2006)

Andyblue said:


> Might be an optical illusion, but something looks slightly out of level - the shelf or the joint ???


The spirit level says it's straight 
The garage maybe not so much!


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

KissmyICE said:


> Hi all, I spent the bank holiday weekend trying to make the garage walls a little brighter. 4 coats of Sandtex masonry paint has helped loads!
> Sprayed on the first two coats watered down and then brushed on the last 2


This is a job I've been putting off for ages! Any tips/advice you'd give, particularly as far as the spraying is concerned? Worth doing?
I've got three pretty large concrete-block walls, Sandtex masonry paint and Sandtex stabilising solution but a complete lack of motivation to begin, primarily because I don't want to mess it up, but also because of the scale of the work ..


----------



## KissmyICE (Apr 26, 2006)

sye73 said:


> This is a job I've been putting off for ages! Any tips/advice you'd give, particularly as far as the spraying is concerned? Worth doing?
> I've got three pretty large concrete-block walls, Sandtex masonry paint and Sandtex stabilising solution but a complete lack of motivation to begin, primarily because I don't want to mess it up, but also because of the scale of the work ..


I think it's just one of those jobs, you get 5mins in and wish you hadn't started. But the end result is so worth it! 
The spraying was okay, I bought a cheap used ebrauer from Marketplace. It's got a really small paint holder so was forever filling it up. But it was a far better/quicker option than trying to brush it on as a first coat which I tried on one wall. I put a dust sheet down and taped up electrical sockets but didn't need anything else special.
I want to do a bit more as would like to paint the upper parts of the walls too in the rafters.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Nice tool shelves, may I ask where and how much, please??


----------



## sye73 (Apr 23, 2007)

KissmyICE said:


> I think it's just one of those jobs, you get 5mins in and wish you hadn't started. But the end result is so worth it!
> The spraying was okay, I bought a cheap used ebrauer from Marketplace. It's got a really small paint holder so was forever filling it up. But it was a far better/quicker option than trying to brush it on as a first coat which I tried on one wall. I put a dust sheet down and taped up electrical sockets but didn't need anything else special.
> I want to do a bit more as would like to paint the upper parts of the walls too in the rafters.


Thanks - So was overspray not really an issue? The thought of all the masking that'd be needed is daunting. 
I've also seen various opinion that masonry paint through a sprayer doesn't work unless it's watered down to such an extent you might as well use an emulsion. 
I agree it is a job you'd do for the end result rather than the fun of the job itself!


----------



## KissmyICE (Apr 26, 2006)

sye73 said:


> Thanks - So was overspray not really an issue? The thought of all the masking that'd be needed is daunting.
> I've also seen various opinion that masonry paint through a sprayer doesn't work unless it's watered down to such an extent you might as well use an emulsion.
> I agree it is a job you'd do for the end result rather than the fun of the job itself!


It was fine for the base coats watered down, if you try by brush/roller on a patch then you'll know what I mean, it's super slow!! 
Was ok for spray/drips, I just covered the floor with a big sheet.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey guys, I painted the walls in my unit a while back and I have to say, even though they sucked up the first coat, the second coat went on rather thick and I didn’t need further coats after that. I just moved around the workshop in stages and had the floor and walls coated pretty quickly.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

KissmyICE said:


> The spirit level says it's straight
> The garage maybe not so much!


You need my wife's eye. Doesn't matter what the spirit level says, it's her eye that counts. :lol:


----------

